# Bump this if you won runner up for snake ranch competition :D



## roobars (Jan 4, 2013)

*Bumpity bump*

now for the decisions


----------



## emmalene_bunny (Jan 4, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!! Now what to get???!! Any thoughts so far?


----------



## Kitah (Jan 4, 2013)

Wheatbelt stimmy and give it to me


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2013)

Bump! I git $50 and so did my bro! He gave me his $50 so I got $100!!!!! Water python here I come!!!!! (Extra $150 needed, I'll get that )


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 4, 2013)

Yep I got $50.
Can't get me much but will pay for $50 bucks worth of the $70 for shipment/freight.
Haha oh well. Just a tiny bit helps. now what to get... don't think they breed MD's, womas have a waiting list. Probably wheatbelt or water python...
Damn that $1000 would have been amazing... oh well. cant complain. $50 suits me.


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 4, 2013)

Well done!


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 4, 2013)

Haha i ordered 2 hats and they gave me a free t-shirt with it, and free postage. Didnt have to pay a cent, thanks Snake Ranch


----------



## jeffa_8 (Jan 4, 2013)

bump 
I got 50 as well


----------



## roobars (Jan 4, 2013)

they have T-Shirts?


----------



## sharky (Jan 4, 2013)

I only saw the hats :? I guess the t-shirt was for ordering 2 hats 

- - - Updated - - -

I only saw the hats :? I guess the t-shirt was for ordering 2 hats


----------



## roobars (Jan 4, 2013)

emmalene_bunny said:


> Congratulations!!!!! Now what to get???!! Any thoughts so far?




I am thinking RSP 

- - - Updated - - -



Kitah said:


> Wheatbelt stimmy and give it to me




Such a comedian


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 4, 2013)

cheers for the heads up i dont normally check my emails much , i did get a runner up $50 not sure what id use it on though ive been forbidden from getting anything else unless it goes into the shed 

second thoughts , spotteds can stay in click clacks for a fair while huh  ive always wanted to join the antaresia club


----------



## joelysmoley (Jan 4, 2013)

Get what i got 2 hats  and a t-shirt for free


----------



## FAY (Jan 4, 2013)

AAwww I didn't get a prize..........sux..
Would of bought something albino too..


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 4, 2013)

I got 50$ voucher too yay loldont know what to get 

Cathy


----------



## Grogshla (Jan 4, 2013)

spewin


----------



## Venomous_RBB (Jan 4, 2013)

I got $50 as well, not sure what I am going to spend it on, lol
Mum has said no more snakes and as much as I like Bluey's, they just arent a snake


----------



## thomasssss (Jan 4, 2013)

joelysmoley said:


> Get what i got 2 hats  and a t-shirt for free


na im thinking either a children or spotted , just sent them an email to see whats available that might not be advertised at the moment ive been given the ok seeing as its so small and doesn't take up heaps of space thats the main problem i have , inside the house anyway


----------



## Stuart (Jan 4, 2013)

No love here...


----------



## jbest (Jan 5, 2013)

Don't worry sniper I got no love either


----------



## cadwallader (Jan 5, 2013)

even if i had the $50 i think i've spent all my money and filled my last tank  dam cold blooded money magnets!!!
p.s i still wish i got $50 then and if not the $1000 oh boy that would be sweet


----------



## Marzzy (Jan 5, 2013)

I got a no emails damit = ( SR don't like me


----------



## RSPcrazy (Jan 5, 2013)

I won a $50 voucher, was excited, but then realized they have nothing for $50 or even close to that price. I realized I would have to spend $150+ to get something I already own.

So now I'm not very excited  I'm not spending a couple of hundred dollars just to get $50 off.


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Jan 5, 2013)

I got one, but have just ordered another animal I really want and won't be buying anymore for a while now. Looks like I won't be using it.


----------



## damian83 (Jan 5, 2013)

jeffa_8 said:


> bump
> I got 50 as well


and you will give it to me?


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 5, 2013)

RSPcrazy said:


> I won a $50 voucher, was excited, but then realized they have nothing for $50 or even close to that price. I realized I would have to spend $150+ to get something I already own.
> 
> So now I'm not very excited  I'm not spending a couple of hundred dollars just to get $50 off.



Well if you give it to me ill be able to get the stimmie i want  but i dont know the cost of freight to brissy :-(

Cathy


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 5, 2013)

If the vouchers are exchangeable (which I doubt) someone can have my $50.


----------



## Davesgonefishin (Jan 5, 2013)

Bump - dont you touch my Stimson's I alread baggsed them lol

- - - Updated - - -

Great marketing tool too - now there will be 50 or so people clambering to get their hands on a Snake Ranch snake


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 5, 2013)

junglepython2 said:


> If the vouchers are exchangeable (which I doubt) someone can have my $50.



Shot gun lol

Cathy


----------



## Gonemad (Jan 5, 2013)

You guy can have the simmies. My daughter wants a albino Darwin and now my three year old wants a snake hubby not happy so was thinking of a antasia for him.


----------



## Skelhorn (Jan 5, 2013)

I got $50 too  Am moving in a month however so am waiting till we are in the new place before I buy!!!! I don't know what I want tho! Would love a BHP! SnakeRanch....wanna give me another $100 off


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 5, 2013)

Well considering freight interstate is $70 I have absolutely no use for the $50. I got so excited when I saw the email until I realised the cost of freight and that by giving people $50 off it's just a way of making people purchase reptiles. $50 won't even pay for my shipping!!!!!!!! so sad i am right now. 
If we are allowed to give it away someone can have mine. No use to me. :?
I really wanted a wheatbelt. Ahh well I'm not allowed more than one reptile while I live at home anyway.:cry:


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Jan 5, 2013)

Bananapeel said:


> Well considering freight interstate is $70 I have absolutely no use for the $50. I got so excited when I saw the email until I realised the cost of freight and that by giving people $50 off it's just a way of making people purchase reptiles. $50 won't even pay for my shipping!!!!!!!! so sad i am right now.
> If we are allowed to give it away someone can have mine. No use to me. :?
> I really wanted a wheatbelt. Ahh well I'm not allowed more than one reptile while I live at home anyway.:cry:



ill have it bananapeel! even though i was ones of the first, i missed out....


----------



## Bananapeel (Jan 5, 2013)

Oki doki. Go ahead. Now how do I give it to you? hmmm..... :?


----------



## cathy1986 (Jan 6, 2013)

I recon just email them and ask see if you can give them to someone else


----------



## The_Geeza (Jan 6, 2013)

I've brought 3 snakes off um and got Naf all ....


----------

